# Horse Farm Names



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, we are working on clearing land and refinishing an old barn that will have 8 stalls, 30 acres fenced, a big pond, and a lighted arena. Its my Dad and I who will run it and with the help of neighbors and friends we are doing all the work ourselves. Seems to be the only real problem we have is coming up with a name! For starters my last name is Bailey, we live in North GA right at the bottom of the appalachian mountains, western riders & I would like for it to be a nice classy kinda name. Although my dad is loving "Rockin B"!!! lol........any suggestion for a farm or stable names?


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Also I like words like Stable and Acre to be in it not so much ranch or farm....PLEASE suggestions!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

rolling hills stable
nature's beauty farm (i know farm is in there )
Bailey's stables
Baileys acres
Baileys wonderful acres
Baileys rolling hills
Wonders acre

ummm...  hope that helped lol


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the above, 'Bailey's Acres."
You don't want a long name, just something that people can remember. =D
A stable near me has changed names from it's original and BOTH were pretty good.
It went from, "*Salt Fork* Stables" (on the salt fork of a local stream) to
"*Top Line* Stables."
People drop the stables part and just use the first 2 parts of the name.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bailey Hollow Stables!!! I forget where I heard it but I love the name


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I plan on calling my place Hopeful Farm after the Black Stallion books. Although it's just my place, not a business. Is there anything like that you may want to take a name from?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have always liked Whispering Ridge Ridge Stables (or Acres) 

Wheeping Willow (s) Acres (Stables)


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

I absolutely looove Bailey Hollow Stables or Bailey's Rolling Acres, the other are great too ! thanks for the suggestions keep them coming!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

If I ever get a hobby farm I am going to call it Rocky Ridge Farm


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha you could make it a funny joke... like my dad named our farm "just beyond hope farms"...  goodluck with names


----------

